
Ask HN: Working with UX/UI as a Software Developer - kelvin0
Hi everyone, I&#x27;m looking forward to collaborating on my first mobile and web app with a designer (UI&#x2F;UX). I&#x27;m more of a back end guy (20+ years programming), and have minimal front end and mobile experience.<p>What is the usual or preferred method of transferring the work produced by a designer to a web or mobile app? Do I have to recreate their designs programmatically for each platform? Or is CSSs, HTML and images assets produced by the designers helpful to alleviate the integration work? Help!<p>I&#x27;m thinking of using React Native or Flutter for a fairly simply application (not a game or anything CPU&#x2F;GPU intensive).<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
kelvin0
Well I hope someone reads this ...?

------
kelvin0
Cricket chirps ...

